# FiLTRO pasivo para 300rms 8ohms



## broka (May 8, 2007)

bueno gente: les comento que hace poco me compre un woofer de 300 rms de 8ohms
tiene una respuesta entre 28 y 4000 HZ, SPL 1w/1m (DB)  = 92dB la cosa esque lo tengo conectado directamente a un amplificador de 250 rms de poder...
pero el tema..es que no me logra filtrar las frecuancias bajas...entonces el parlante me chicharrea cuando escucho una cancion...bueno creo que deberia ser obvio si el woofer solo responde entre 28 y 4000hz....
el tema es que quiero crear un filtro pasivo que valla del amplificador directo al filtro y luego al woofer...pero que filtro puedo ocupar para tal potencia??
alguien tiene algun diagrama bueno..
para que corte entre los 100hz y los 200hz? saludos amigos..
espero al ayuda de ustedesbye


----------



## Hmercado (May 10, 2007)

Yo creo en este caso es que te consigas uno para antes de amplificar el sonido, lo puedes conseguir en una tienda de audio cualquiera.


----------



## gaston sj (May 10, 2007)

realmente es mejor el filtro para el preamplificador que para directamente el woofer ya que en el woofer ,saludos


----------



## broka (May 10, 2007)

http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/filtros_pasivos/filtrospasivos.html#NOTCH

a lo que voy es a eso...las cosa es que tambien quiero construir el XOVER de luciperro que esta en el topico de audio pequeña señal..el tema es que me parece muy sorprendente...pero el tema es el siguiente...en 
pcpaudio..en la parte de los calculos sale algo de Qes=8 Qms=8 pues no entiendo que quiere decir eso..bueno si hago el filtro nocth supongo que ya tendre un corte de frecuencia al que yto desse...bueno yo le puse 100hz..pero no entiendo las otras variables..claro el xover seria el mejor filtro activo que le pondre a este power....pero un filtro pasivo para que corte en lo justo y lo necesario...gracias amigos


----------

